# Testing post PT?



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I know my surgeon said I would have calcium checked if I had TT. But they only did PT and I had no post op bloodwork taken. I go for post op appt on Tuesday and wanted to find out if I needed my numbers checked after surgery? Im not really sure who will follow me now. I switched my PCM prior to surgery bc he was awful. I only went to the endo once before seeing surgeon...and since my labs are "normal" idk if ill go back to endo. I really hope my hair loss goes away now that my nodule is removed.

Oh also...post PT will I continue to get ultrasounds and stuff of my remaining thyroid?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in the UK and didn't have my calcium checked at all after my partial - only after completion surgery. I guess they assume that you've got at least 2 parathyroids untouched and so it ought to be ok. If you're not getting any symptoms of calcium deficiency by now, I would think that they're probably right! However, I'm sure there are people on here who have had calcium problems and can advise much better than me.

I have to say that I didn't feel good with only half a thyroid - my TSH only went from a 2.something to a 3.lots, but it definitely didn't suit me. Therefore, I'd recommend getting the best support available at this time - if that is the endo, then stick with him if you can.

Not sure about the ultrasounds etc - I went swiftly on to completion surgery so nobody ever told me what would happen if it was benign...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Usually they check the calcium levels before releasing you from the hospital.

If you have a concern - ask your doctor to test it. Be sure to get your FT-4 and FT-3 tested and always adjust doses from those 2 tests, not TSH. Mid to 3/4 range is your goal. Hairloss should stabilize once your thyroid hormone levels stabilize.

Additional sonograms will likely be run only if you are having issues.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all. My popping when swallowing has redeveloped off and on very frustrating bc I thought it was associated w my nodule.


----------

